# Caught Red Handed: B5.5 Content



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Heres a build thread thats long over due.. 

What started out as a plan 2 years ago, Im glad to see it at least somewhat complete to what I wanted it to be. 

*Heres what my car looked like before I got deployed:* 










* Now on to the pictures of the build up:*

BagYard Bombers:









Dorbritz Design's D-Cups:









Slam Specialties RE5:









Accuair VU4 Manifold:









Accuair Switchspeed Management:









Dakota Odessey Digital Gauge: 









Viair 444:









SMC Water Traps:









5 Gallon Aluminum Tank:









Tank sprayed Brilliant Red to color match the car: 









Gauge mounted in the ash tray (I dont smoke nor collect coins there):









It closes! 









The Bombers and KWs side by side:









What I trimmed to get lower using D-Cups


















The fronts mounted up so smoothly:









How everything sits under my false floor while still keeping my spare:









Air lines ran to Bulk head fittings then underneath the car to each bag:









MDF Wood for the floor with tank exposed:









Stock carpet cut to fit the around the tank: 









Inside the car:









How it sits: 








































































Heres a pic I took from Wuste this past weekend! 










I was amazed on how well the bag/ struts handled on that 20 hour road trip to Vegas! It was truly a Test. All bags held psi well. I had a small leak in the tank but it was nothing I couldn't fix.:thumbup:

Every thing was done in my garage just a week before I left for Wuste. :beer: 

*Special Thanks:* To guys at *Bagriders *for helping me out when I needed to get my parts/ supplies in time for my install. To *Andrew* and *SteveO* from *ORT*, for answering all my questions I had about the struts and set ups they had done in the past. To *Drew Dorbritz*, for being in Texas and answering the questions I had and offering to help with me out if I needed anything! :beer: :thumbup: And shout out to my Wife, Ana. For not getting mad at me for being out in the garage way past my bed time :laugh:

Its still a working process. I plan on redoing the trunk with hard lines, black suede, and changing out my rear bags to AH2's to get my rear lower. 

All comments are greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance! :beer: :thumbup:

-Joe


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

B E autiful :thumbup:


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice man


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

So nice


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh my, YES! :heart:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy gorgeous batman


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

The back needs to sit lower!  Good to see you reppin HI in the mainland.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's a shot I snagged of your car. Super smooth :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great. nice install as well:thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

wow, looks nice man!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

This car is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

looks great!

i want that plate, the new texas plates suck so much


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

looks great Joe. LMK if need help getting those rears lower. :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

dorbritz said:


> looks great Joe. LMK if need help getting those rears lower. :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbup: Great photo's!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the positive words! :beer:

Doc, thats a nice pic! Thanks :thumbup:

Tek, I feel the same way bout the new plates! (too much stuff goin on) :thumbdown: Thats why I just paid up for the custom ones so I can keep it simple looking. ic:

Drew, I'll hit you up for sure! :beer:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i'll need to really contemplate whether im ready to spend that much money for a license plate lol.

if you're ever in dallas with the car, let me know, we'll take some snaps


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Bro, will do! 

*Your pics are the sickness!* I'll see when the next time Cort will be goin through there. I'll tag along. :beer:

-Joe
ic::thumbup:


----------



## scoobydoo41787 (Dec 17, 2006)

Absolutely love your car man. I still remember when I pulle in Thursday night seeing that thing laid out in the garage... its pretty amazing! Almost makes me reconsider doing bags on my b5


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

It was nice meeting you at Wuste last weekend! Hopefully we see your Passat more often since you are on this side of the states.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Phlossin'!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys! :beer:
I am happy with how my 1st install went. 

*please note, I'm no expert nor a awesome craftsman. What you see in my car, came from ideas n examples I picked up from all of you on here and different forums. 

I'm in the works of planning a new trunk set up. Hopefully have it done before winter. :thumbup: 

It was great meeting everyone at Wuste too! I can finally put some faces to these screen names.


----------



## scoobydoo41787 (Dec 17, 2006)

It was nice to meet you as well.... I'm excited to see your car next year..


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Bagyard :thumbup::thumbup:
AccuAir :thumbup::thumbup:
Brilliant Red :thumbup::thumbup:
BBS LMs :thumbup::thumbup:

But maybe I'm biased?  :laugh:

Looks great!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

The car looks amazing. The smoothe bumpers are my favorate.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## r32polak (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW! speachless..:heart:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Super sick Joe, well done! Great pics!

TFO eace:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Auuuuryte! :beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Dude! So happy to see this, I had no
Idea you were doing a respray! Who painted it? The quality looks great. Looks like we both have good taste in wheels.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

:beer: Thanks bro! Yeah, the last time u saw da car, I was gonna drop it off that following weekend. I had the car resprayed by my bro in law down in Houston. He works at a auto collision shop. So we did all the work during the weekends or any night we had some free time. 

I'll try to make it out to da DH GTG on of these nights. :beer:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Good stuff Joe. Always been a fan of your car :thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks bro! I was a bigger fan of yours. :beer: :thumbup:

Cant wait to see what you got planned with the All Road.



*Edit to put a picture on the next page :thumbup:


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

joe im not sure about the air house 2 rear bags but my conti techs might be something you wanna look at i think my rears sit a lot lower.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

good work :thumbup: ! Car looks excellent!! :beer:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

joecastro420 said:


> Thanks bro! I was a bigger fan of yours. :beer: :thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to see what you got planned with the All Road.


Sold the allroad, looking to get back into a B5.5 :thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

pietrovito157 said:


> joe im not sure about the air house 2 rear bags but my conti techs might be something you wanna look at i think my rears sit a lot lower.


Thanks for the heads up. :beer: What brackets are you using with them(conti techs)?? Im running trimmed D-Cups so Im trying to stay w/ a similar set if possible!


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Normally I hate this model Passat but damn yours looks killer!


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

can you shoot me a PM with the color you used for the centers of the LM's... just couldnt decide on a color to contrast my candy white jsw- I think this is it! BTW noticed in the OP it sounds like you're in the services:thumbup::beer: about to sign up for ROTC during law school and looking at enlisting for Officer Candidate Training for the army national guard here in NC.:thumbup: hit me up when you can man:beer::beer:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Brownie1524 said:


> Normally I hate this model Passat but damn yours looks killer!


Hahaha Thanks bro! :beer: 



MK4Jetta said:


> can you shoot me a PM with the color you used for the centers of the LM's...


PM sent! :beer:


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow.. Bad ass


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Spoiler alert!*

Did some work...Got my rears to sit how I wanted them! Heres the result: 











Full pics later ic:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

As promise, here are the pics from my shoot last night :thumbup:

First off, what I did to get my car's rear to sit oh so niice! 

Trimmed a total of 1/2 inch of my Dcup brackets:










Then I switch my rear bags from SS RE5s (left) to AH2s (right):










For now this is my current stance: 



























































































Thanks for looking! :beer:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks amazing Joe! Can't wait to start my airride project on my R and will certainly hit you up for insite!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

As always Joe, much :heart::heart:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Great turn out, I always love a nicely done red car!! :thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

love this! 

it amazing that switching to a bigger looking rear bag made the difference


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Any more shots of the trunk setup? Looking to see how much it was raised. 

Also did you powder coat your d cups?


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> Any more shots of the trunk setup? Looking to see how much it was raised.
> 
> Also did you powder coat your d cups?


 For the false floor, I used 6x1 pieces to raise it to fit the air management and to expose the air tank a little. Since then I recently re did my trunk to add a speaker box still using the space I had under the false floor. So if u still want to make use of your trunk and keep everything nice n tidy while hidden, 6x1 boards for the false floor frame would be perfect. And as for my d cups, I just used some all weather metal spray paint to paint them. It works good and it prevents them from rusting hard core. 

What my trunk originally looked like under my false floor: 










Test fitting the new back pieces and sub box: 










Behind the back seat: 










The sub in the the box all wrapped up: 










What it looks like now: 





































Hope that helps 
:beer:


----------

